# Pokemon Name Game



## magnemite (Jan 26, 2009)

This game is where you take the first letter of the previous pokemon's last letter of its name, and that's the next pokemon's first letter of its name 
ex:

Aipo*m* -> *m*agmotar

Starting name:

Abomasnow


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wyanut


----------



## Chaos Houndoom (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyranitar


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

rhydon


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 28, 2009)

Nosepass


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 28, 2009)

sudowoodo


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2009)

Onix


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 28, 2009)

xatu


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 28, 2009)

Umbreon


----------



## magnemite (Jan 28, 2009)

Natu


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Umbreon


----------



## magnemite (Jan 28, 2009)

Nidoran


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Nidoking


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 28, 2009)

gyarados


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 28, 2009)

Steelix


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Xatu


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 29, 2009)

Umbreon


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Ninjask


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kingdra


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Ariados


----------



## Objection! (Jan 29, 2009)

Spinda


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 29, 2009)

alakazam


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Machoke


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 29, 2009)

Eevee


----------



## magnemite (Jan 30, 2009)

Electabuzz


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 30, 2009)

zigzagoone


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 30, 2009)

Zigzagoon has no e at the end.
Nosepass.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 30, 2009)

Shaymin


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 30, 2009)

oops, sorry.

nincada


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 30, 2009)

armaldo


----------



## magnemite (Jan 30, 2009)

Octilery


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 30, 2009)

Yanma


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 30, 2009)

abra


----------



## Chaos Houndoom (Jan 30, 2009)

Azelf


----------



## Callisto (Jan 31, 2009)

Feebas.


----------



## Pikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

Sableye


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 31, 2009)

eggxecutor


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 31, 2009)

Riolu.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 31, 2009)

umbreon


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

Numel


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 31, 2009)

lombre


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

Eevee


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 31, 2009)

empoleon


----------



## Creation (Jan 31, 2009)

Nosepass


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jan 31, 2009)

Snorunt


----------



## Vespiform (Jan 31, 2009)

Tauros


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

Sentret


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 31, 2009)

Tropius.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 31, 2009)

Sneasel.


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 31, 2009)

Lapras.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 31, 2009)

Seviper


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 31, 2009)

Remoraid.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 31, 2009)

delcatty


----------



## Pikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

Yanmega


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 1, 2009)

apiom


----------



## turbler (Feb 1, 2009)

mantine


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 1, 2009)

entei


----------



## magnemite (Feb 3, 2009)

Igglybuff


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 3, 2009)

Finneon


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 3, 2009)

Nidoran


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nidoking.


----------



## Creation (Feb 3, 2009)

Goldeen


----------



## Enekuro (Feb 3, 2009)

We're in a loop.

Nosepass


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 3, 2009)

Scizor


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

registeel


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 3, 2009)

Lucario


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

Octillery.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 3, 2009)

Yanmega


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

Aipom


----------



## Treechu (Feb 3, 2009)

Mareep


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 3, 2009)

pikachu


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 5, 2009)

Unown


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 5, 2009)

Nidorino


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 5, 2009)

Onix


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 5, 2009)

Xatu


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ursaring


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 5, 2009)

Girafarig


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 6, 2009)

growlithe


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

Espeon


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nijask


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

Kangaskhan


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 8, 2009)

nuzleaf


----------



## turbler (Feb 8, 2009)

flareon


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Feb 8, 2009)

Numel


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ludicolo


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

Octillery


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yanma


----------



## Pikachu (Feb 8, 2009)

Arbok


----------



## Treechu (Feb 8, 2009)

Kyogre


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

Electabuzz


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 9, 2009)

Zapdos.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 9, 2009)

Scizor


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 9, 2009)

Rhypherior


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 10, 2009)

rhydon


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 11, 2009)

Nidorina.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 12, 2009)

apiom


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 12, 2009)

Magneton


----------



## bulbasaur (Feb 13, 2009)

Natu


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 13, 2009)

Umbreon 
(does it seem like Umbreon is the only Poke with a U at the beggining of it's name??)


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 13, 2009)

noctowl


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 13, 2009)

Larvatar


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 13, 2009)

Riolu


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 13, 2009)

Uxie (Now two pokes have starting-with-U names!)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

Electivire.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 13, 2009)

Espeon


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 13, 2009)

nijask


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope.

Golem?


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 19, 2009)

Nuhuh.

Kadabra?


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 19, 2009)

Nah, Alakazam is better.

Scizor?


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 19, 2009)

no.

riolu


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 19, 2009)

no.
munchlax?


----------



## Finale (Feb 19, 2009)

awesome but incorrect.
Lapras?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 19, 2009)

Sandslash


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 20, 2009)

hitmonlee


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 20, 2009)

Eevee


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 20, 2009)

Elekid


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 20, 2009)

drifloon


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 20, 2009)

Ninetales


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 20, 2009)

(Ninetales!!! XD)

shiftry


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 20, 2009)

Yanmega


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Ariados.


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 21, 2009)

Scizor


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Relicanth


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 21, 2009)

Heatran


----------



## Enekuro (Feb 21, 2009)

Natu


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Uxie


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Electrode.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Elekid


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 21, 2009)

Dragonite


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Electabuzz.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 21, 2009)

zangoose


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 21, 2009)

Elekid


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 21, 2009)

Deoxys (is that how it's spelled?)


----------



## k9dixie548 (Feb 22, 2009)

spinarak


----------



## Turtle (Mar 2, 2009)

Kingdra


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 4, 2009)

Anorith


----------



## magnemite (Mar 4, 2009)

Ho-oh


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 5, 2009)

Hariyama


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 5, 2009)

Aggron.


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Mar 5, 2009)

Nidorina.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 7, 2009)

Ariados


----------



## magnemite (Mar 12, 2009)

Seaking


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 12, 2009)

Gyrados


----------



## eevee_em (Mar 12, 2009)

Shaymin


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 12, 2009)

Nidorina


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 20, 2009)

Arcticuno


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 22, 2009)

Octillery


----------



## magnemite (Mar 26, 2009)

Yanmega


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 26, 2009)

Articuno


----------



## Aisling (Mar 26, 2009)

Omastar


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 26, 2009)

Rampardos


----------



## kidpixkid (Mar 26, 2009)

Snubbull


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Mar 26, 2009)

Lapras


----------



## Aisling (Mar 26, 2009)

Spheal


----------



## Flora (Mar 27, 2009)

Latias


----------



## Aisling (Mar 27, 2009)

Spinarak


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

Kyogre.


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 27, 2009)

Eevee


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 27, 2009)

Espeon


----------



## Aisling (Mar 28, 2009)

Numel


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

Larvatar


----------



## Aisling (Mar 28, 2009)

Raikou


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2009)

Uxie.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

Entie


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2009)

Illumise. (Since the correct spelling is Entei.)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 29, 2009)

Electrike.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 29, 2009)

Electrode.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 29, 2009)

Electabuzz.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 29, 2009)

Zigzagoon


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 29, 2009)

Ninjask


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 29, 2009)

kingdra


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Ariados


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

Sneasel.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 30, 2009)

Lairon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

Nidoran.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 30, 2009)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 30, 2009)

Furret


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 30, 2009)

Tauros


----------



## magnemite (Mar 30, 2009)

sealio


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 30, 2009)

Omastar


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 31, 2009)

Raichu.


----------



## magnemite (Mar 31, 2009)

umbrion


----------



## turbler (Apr 9, 2009)

nincada


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 9, 2009)

Azelf


----------



## Minkow (Apr 9, 2009)

Flygon


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 9, 2009)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 9, 2009)

Farfetch'd


----------



## eevee_em (Apr 9, 2009)

Diglet


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyranitar


----------



## magnemite (Apr 10, 2009)

Rampardos


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 10, 2009)

Swinub~


----------



## Minkow (Apr 10, 2009)

Buizel


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 10, 2009)

Latios!


----------



## Minkow (Apr 10, 2009)

Swinub~


----------



## eevee_em (Apr 10, 2009)

Bidoof


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 10, 2009)

Flygon~! =D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 10, 2009)

Ninjask


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 11, 2009)

Kingdra


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 11, 2009)

Altaria! <3


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

Arcanine


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 11, 2009)

Electrike


----------



## Dialga (Apr 13, 2009)

elekid


----------



## magnemite (Apr 14, 2009)

Dialga


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 14, 2009)

Ariados


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 14, 2009)

Sharpedo


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 15, 2009)

Oddish.


----------



## magnemite (Apr 15, 2009)

happiny


----------



## Muse (Apr 16, 2009)

Yanma


----------



## Alakazam (Apr 16, 2009)

Aipom.


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 16, 2009)

Metang


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 16, 2009)

Girafarig


----------



## Rayne Forest (Apr 17, 2009)

Garchomp


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 17, 2009)

Psyduck.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 17, 2009)

Kecleon.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 17, 2009)

Nidoqueen


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 18, 2009)

Nidoking.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 18, 2009)

Goldeen


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 18, 2009)

Nidorino


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 18, 2009)

Oddish


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

Hoppip


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 21, 2009)

Piplup


----------



## magnemite (Apr 21, 2009)

Palkia


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 21, 2009)

Arbok


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 22, 2009)

Kricketune


----------



## eevee_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Electrode


----------



## magnemite (Apr 23, 2009)

Elekid


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 23, 2009)

Darkrai


----------



## eevee_em (Apr 24, 2009)

Igglybuff


----------



## magnemite (Apr 30, 2009)

Fearow

(had to hum Pokerap to figure it out XD)


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 1, 2009)

Wartortle


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 1, 2009)

Electrode


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 1, 2009)

Espeon


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 1, 2009)

nidoqueen


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 2, 2009)

Nidoran


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 3, 2009)

Nidoking.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 4, 2009)

girafarig


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (May 4, 2009)

SKITTY!!

I lovez dem..


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

I'll just use sreservoir's post.

Goldeen.


----------



## Dave Strider (May 4, 2009)

Nosepass.


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

scyther


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (May 4, 2009)

Rayquaza


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Anorith


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2009)

Haunter


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Rapidash


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 5, 2009)

haunter


----------



## magnemite (May 7, 2009)

Raquaza


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 9, 2009)

altaria


----------



## magnemite (May 21, 2009)

Abamasnow


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

Walrein


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Numel


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

Ledyba


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Abomasnow


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

Wigglytuff


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Flareon


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

Natu


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Umbreon


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

Noctowl


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Lanturn.


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

Ninjask


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Kangaskhan.


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

Noctowl (err)


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

(I'm evil, I keep picking pokemon that end with 'n')

Lairon.


(>:3)


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

NaTu


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Unown.


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

NinjasK


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Kadabra.


----------



## see ya (May 22, 2009)

Aron


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

Nincada.


----------



## Spatz (May 22, 2009)

arceus


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

Salamence


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 27, 2009)

Electabuzz


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Zapdos


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Sandshrew.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Weepingbell


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Larvitar.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Raikou


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 27, 2009)

Ursaring


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Geodude


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 27, 2009)

Entei


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Igglybuff


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Feraligatr.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Rotom


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Mareep.


----------



## ZimD (May 28, 2009)

Pelipper


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Relicanth.


----------



## ZimD (May 28, 2009)

Happiny


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Yanma


----------



## see ya (Jun 2, 2009)

Alakazam


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Masquerain.


----------



## see ya (Jun 2, 2009)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Flareon.


----------



## magnemite (Jun 2, 2009)

Natu


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Umbreon.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 2, 2009)

Nidoking.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Gliscor.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Rotom.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 3, 2009)

Magmar


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Rayquaza.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 3, 2009)

Ariados


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Sandslash.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Heracross


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Salamence.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Espeon.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Numel.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Leafeon.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Noctowl.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Loudred


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Dusknoir.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Regice


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Electrode.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Electrike


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Electabuzz.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Zubat


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Tangela.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Absol


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Luxray


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yanmega


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Abra.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Azelf


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Flareon.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Nuzleaf.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Flareon (chain potential...)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Flareon


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Ninjask.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Kangaskhan


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Nidoran.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Ninjask


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Kangaskhan.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Ninjask


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Kangaskhan.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Ninjask


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Kadabra.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Abra


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Abomasnow.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Wynaut


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Tangela


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Tangrowth


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 5, 2009)

Hoothoot


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Tentacruel


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Leafeon


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Nidorino


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Onix


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Xatu


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 12, 2009)

Cherrim


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 12, 2009)

Mismagius


----------



## Rai-CH (Jun 12, 2009)

Seadra


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Abra


----------



## eevee_em (Jun 13, 2009)

Aron


----------



## Articuno (Jun 13, 2009)

Natu


----------



## Rai-CH (Jun 13, 2009)

Ursaring.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 13, 2009)

Grimer


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Eevee


----------

